

What is considered to be the worst video game ever? This one is. - henning
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E.T._the_Extra-Terrestrial_(video_game)

======
cgray4
A more modern game that looks worse to me is Big Rigs: Over the Road
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Rigs:_Over_the_Road_Racing>). There is
basically no game play, no physics, and no real goal (since your opponents
don't move from the start line). The video review at
<http://uk.gamespot.com/pc/driving/bigrigsotrr/review.html> is also worth
watching to see just how awful this game looks.

------
DrJokepu
I thought it was Desert Bus
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desert_Bus#Desert_Bus>)

------
pclark
a really great music video detailing what Atari did with the cartridges:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Rt_3_bQVJU>

